# DIY 1L Bottle K1 filter for my feeder tank



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I was sick and tired of having to go buy feeder fish every week so i put a freeder tank under my 180g

-K1 moving bed Filter made out of a 1L bottle and an air line
-20g tank
-9w UV

Here is the Feeders waiting for there new home







UV installed on the roof







K1 Filter media "bottle" with holes drilled in the cap and the bottom so the air line sucks water put through the bottle







The mess I created from taking everything out of my sump area 







K1 has been put into the bottle and the airline was attached to the bottom 








I got the idea from Joey's website so here is the link so you can see how to make it to if you want

HOW TO: Build a simple aquarium filter | DIYfishkeepers


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

and the final pic


----------



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)

looks good!


----------



## SiDiX (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice setup... they take awhile to get going sometimes but those moving bed filters are super effective.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

What media do you put in the filter, and where do you get it?


----------



## SiDiX (Oct 22, 2012)

K1 Filter Media. I believe they have a K3 also.... its for larger applications. Ive only found a few places in canada that actually re-sell it. Probably just have to google it.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I got the K1 form Kookus. he should still have some left


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I usually house 20 feeders and the K1 is keeping up with them and i feed them ones a day


----------

